# how many canucks do we have?



## Golden Horse

how many, well lets keep a count

#2 here and from Saskatchewan


----------



## lilruffian

Hey neighbor! Welcome!
I'm from Alberta


----------



## Cruiser

Nova Scotia, land of the lobster and Arcadians at least where I live.


----------



## Lonannuniel

a 2nd hello from Alberta!


----------



## waresbear

I am from 100 Mile House, BC. Wished I lived in Arizona right now though:wink:


----------



## teamfire

Vancouver, BC!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

Hello from SW Ontario! Cheers!


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Another Albertan


----------



## AngieLee

Ontario !


----------



## jenainy

From the prairies!


----------



## jenainy

So that's 11, so far! Right?


----------



## Golden Horse

jenainy said:


> From the prairies!


Where on the prairies?


----------



## jenainy

Golden Horse said:


> Where on the prairies?


I checked your profile, and if that's what you were wondering, I don't live near where you do.  Not quite comfortable saying much about where I live yet, silly, I know, but I am a bit paranoid


----------



## Equus_girl

I'm from Alberta!


----------



## KatieQ

Vancouver Island here


----------



## ridergirl23

welcome!!! I'm from alberta!!!


----------



## Samstead

Hooray for tsawwassen BC! ( a tiny town few people even the lower mainland have heard of Brent Seabrooke is from here originally though....pretty much the only interesting thing to come out of here aside from food on the corner)


----------



## InStyle

Hi! I am in Manitoba, but I was a Victoria, BC gal orginally, before my farmer husband stole me away, and I gotta say, I LOVE THE PRAIRIES!!

Hi to the rest of the Canucks!


----------



## Country Woman

I am from Surrey BC Canada 
I am a true Canuck


----------



## BCtazzie

Golden Horse said:


> Where on the prairies?



come on, it's the prairies! just look out your window and wave, you'll see each other


----------



## Country Woman

I grew up 5 miles from Tsawwassen BC! Ladner BC
Yes I know who Brent Seabooke is


----------



## KatieQ

This might make me look dumb but who is Brent Seabrooke?


----------



## DieselPony

Another Albertan here :wave:


----------



## mind

I love Twsawwassen, it's like a small town, but only a short drive into Van. I'm from Langley.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aimee2010

Ontario 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenainy

BCtazzie said:


> come on, it's the prairies! just look out your window and wave, you'll see each other


Hahaha... Let's not get started on the prairie jokes 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Even on the prairies it helps to know which way to face :lol:


----------



## mishap

I'm from Kelowna B.C.


----------



## Samstead

mind said:


> I love Twsawwassen, it's like a small town, but only a short drive into Van. I'm from Langley.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You love it because you didn't grow up here truth is this is a boring boring town with little to nothing to do there is a Facebook group entitled "I plan on fleeing tsawwassen and never coming back". Although I do have a certain level of love for this town I really wish we still had the bowling alley


----------



## Samstead

KatieQ said:


> This might make me look dumb but who is Brent Seabrooke?


He's a plays for the Chicago black hawks


----------



## Country Woman

He is a Hockey player


----------



## KatieQ

Oh, okay!


----------



## Country Woman

my other love is hockey 
can't watch it because we have no cable


----------



## paintedpastures

Another Prairie girl,an Albertan,but former Saskatchewanite:wink:


----------



## Country Woman

I was in Calgary and High River this past summer


----------



## jumanji321

Greetings from Alberta!


----------



## Country Woman

Hello form BC


----------



## SilverShadowStable

Hello from Alberta! Originally from lower mainland B.C. But we couldn't afford an acreage so moved to AB. And it's snow....
Raye Anne
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

Ok, first of all, I am not a Canuck (maybe I could be an honorary Canuck?)

Anyway, just for yuks and giggles, I will tell you that when I was rapidly persuing the thread titles , as I do incessantly, I saw the "How many Canucks" part of the thread title. I didnt' read the rest clearly and the first thought that came into my mind was that it was something like:
"How many Canucks does it take to change a light bulb?"

I thought, What? But now I see it's just "How many Canucks do we have?"

Still . . . . .


----------



## Golden Horse

tinyliny said:


> "How many Canucks does it take to change a light bulb?"


None we are all out playing in the snow, we don't need any lightbulbs:lol:


----------



## tinyliny

Now that you quoted only THAT part of my post, I might be tarred and feathered. Read my remark in its' context, folks, before you think I'm a ----- Yank!


----------



## SilverShadowStable

Golden Horse said:


> None we are all out playing in the snow, we don't need any lightbulbs:lol:


LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kaibear

Vancouver Island, BC


----------



## Samstead

SilverShadowStable said:


> Hello from Alberta! Originally from lower mainland B.C. But we couldn't afford an acreage so moved to AB. And it's snow....
> Raye Anne
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I hear ya! it's expensive out here but I guess that's the price to live in such a beautiful province


----------



## Country Woman

Nice to see you Raye Ann


----------



## 5percherons

Alberta
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SilverShadowStable

Country Woman said:


> Nice to see you Raye Ann


Hey, hey, we know each other ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SilverShadowStable

Samstead said:


> I hear ya! it's expensive out here but I guess that's the price to live in such a beautiful province


I could handle your weather right about now, miss Thunderbird shows, but I do love living near Sherwood Park, horse capital of Canada (as of this years count of horses owned per capita.) Whodathunk it but there does seem to be horses everywhere around here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

I love this, lots of fellow Canucks!


----------



## Country Woman

I am from Around Vancouver BC


----------



## waresbear

I will be in downtown Van next week for a bit then White Rock, but I live in 100 Mile House.


----------



## Country Woman

My daughter used to live in White Rock 
and I love to walk on the pier and eat fish and chips 
ie Coney Island fish and chips is one of the best local cafes


----------



## waresbear

Yes, I used to go there as a kid, I lived in South Surrey. My mom lives in White Rock about 2 blocks from the pier.


----------



## Country Woman

I used to go in the summer 
My husband and I went on our first date in White Rock


----------



## waresbear

Shhhhh, don't tell anyone, I used to skip school when the weather was nice & go to White Rock...


----------



## Ozzys mum

Kelowna BC.


----------



## albion

Ontario!


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome all you Canucks


----------



## SilverShadowStable

Country Woman said:


> My daughter used to live in White Rock
> and I love to walk on the pier and eat fish and chips
> ie Coney Island fish and chips is one of the best local cafes


You got that right! I took my daughter to see the ocean and eat Coney Island Fish and chips while visiting for the Olympics. She loved It 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

So has there been a tally yet, on the actual number of Canucks? Once we know, we can add that to an updated title if you'd like.


----------



## waresbear

No sorry tiny, we are secretly taking over this forum. We keep the population numbers guarded, under a snowbank.


----------



## tinyliny

I can see it now, Invasion of the Body Snatchers! The Pods ! Run for your life!


----------



## waresbear

No need to run, you can join us, just gotta wear the toques & drink the beer.


----------



## Country Woman

us Canucks are a friendly sort


----------



## palominolover

Second one from Saskatchewan =)


----------



## Country Woman

2 from BC so far


----------



## waresbear

Actually you & me & 3 others I know of.


----------



## KatieQ

I counted at least 10 from BC but maybe I counted some of them more than once!


----------



## BCtazzie

I think the number has been lost due to the beer and snow. although today +9 normally we're- 14 or something like it. Horses likes it, I like it - win win!!

FYI kids - as for ski holidays here, bring your mountain bikes, leave the skis at home. we have THAT much snow


----------



## waresbear

Yes was +9 here today as well. I never ridden this much in Dec/Jan ever here, it's great. I haven't been skiing yet though, when I was in SunPeaks just before Christmas, it was raining in the village! I will be going skiing in acouple weeks, we'll see.


----------



## KatieQ

Or if you come to Vancouver Island bring a life raft- torrential rain at the moment, and no snow yet this winter (although Mt Washington is getting dumped on).


----------



## Country Woman

This is a strange winter for sure 
no snow here boo


----------



## waresbear

KatieQ said:


> Or if you come to Vancouver Island bring a life raft- torrential rain at the moment, and no snow yet this winter (although Mt Washington is getting dumped on).


 Everytime I go to the Island it rains. It better not this June, doing a motorcycle tour with my brother.


----------



## InStyle

It always rains on the island !! Lived there for 21yrs . Now I am in Manitoba, and today we were +5!!!!!!!! All the snow (all 2inchs) melted again today ! Supposed to be +7, so will get out for a ride after work 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE

I'm glad all the snow is melting. Maybe I can ride now! Yayayayayayaya!

Hellooooo from Saskabush!


----------



## waresbear

InStyle said:


> It always rains on the island !! Lived there for 21yrs . Now I am in Manitoba, and today we were +5!!!!!!!! All the snow (all 2inchs) melted again today ! Supposed to be +7, so will get out for a ride after work
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Great, Manitoba has less snow than I do:???:, what is up with that????


----------



## InStyle

The weather gods listened!!!! ****. Besides we had an awful winter/spring/summer this past year WAY too much water, everything flooded. We have 3700 acres of farmland, seeded only 700acres, and after all the rain, only harvested about 500acres. Bad year. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Yes, seen that on the news, and you had floods a few years running now?


----------



## Golden Horse

WT??? I see on the news that there is a huge grass fire in the south east of Alberta, that is plain wrong people.

At 8 am this morning we at 4*C yes 4*c no - figure, this is just plain crazy:shock:


----------



## Cruiser

No other Maritimers here? I know there must be another, I feel so alone *sniff*.


----------



## Country Woman

Awe I am sorry for you


----------



## Shropshirerosie

I'm going to join this thread in 6 months time when we unpack our bags in Alberta


----------



## Country Woman

looking forward to seeing you in Alberta


----------



## Northern Girl

From Northern Ontario :wink:


----------



## Country Woman

south west BC


----------



## Samstead

Country Woman said:


> looking forward to seeing you in Alberta


I thought you were in BC?


----------



## Country Woman

I am in BC


----------



## Country Woman

I am just welcoming the poster above in to Alberta


----------



## LValentina

Alberta


----------



## xxdanioo

Sask ^^


----------



## Samstead

Country Woman said:


> I am just welcoming the poster above in to Alberta


Oh I see your wording just confused me


----------



## Samstead

xxdanioo said:


> Sask ^^


My Mum grew up there!


----------



## countryryder

Alberta born and raised,and still calling it home.


----------



## Samstead

ok BC people! does anyone know of a riding club that does trail rides in the Delta/Van area (haha horses in a big city THAT ought to go well) that does not require riders to have their own horse?


----------



## PaintedPegasus

BC is home for me and my horses...but we have also spent time in Saskatchewan and loved it there! Who knew you could love living in the mountains AND the prairies. Maybe I should compromise and move to Calgary? lol


----------



## Lindze

Manitoba soon to be yorkton/churchbridge area of Saskatchewan! Excited and nervous about move. ( and hurriedly looking for boarding)


----------



## Golden Horse

Ah Lindze, I wondered who had got in touch, but went a bit gung ho on cleaning up my mail box, are you on facebook? if so join this group https://www.facebook.com/groups/197139136970568/ and this one https://www.facebook.com/groups/197139136970568/ to get some ideas.

I'm not sure what is available, I'm lucky enough to keep my horses at home


----------



## Lindze

Oooh thank you, you're a life saver!!!


----------



## Lindze

Both are the same link


----------



## xxdanioo

I tried looking online- very hard to find anything!!


----------



## Lindze

In the future we want to buy an acreage, but right now we will be renting until at least spring.


----------



## Amanda B

Does it count if I'm a Canadian citizen living in Ohio? Can't wait to move north!


----------



## Meatos

Toronto gal here.


----------



## bellagris

Alberta girl here!


----------



## Failbhe

Another Manitoban here


----------



## Lins

Manitoban here  I've lived all over AB, and spent a month living in sask.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Yes, Canadian gals (no guys on there from Canada???) are taking over this forum!


----------



## Failbhe

hmm, can't say I've met any Canadian guys on here yet!


----------



## cowgirl4753

Originally Manitoba now West of Edmonton. 2 hour drive to the mountains!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Lindze said:


> Both are the same link



OOPs sorry try this one https://www.facebook.com/groups/220664268003067/

Also I heard today that there is a new place just outside Yorkton, I'm told that they have an advert up in The Hitching Post, in Yorkton, 306-783-5629


----------



## Shropshirerosie

:wave::wave::wave:

From Alberta now :happydance:


----------



## Golden Horse

Best update the phrase under your avatar Rosie:wink:


----------



## LegendsChic

Beautiful British Columbia!!


----------



## Chevaux

I'm from Saskatchewan (southern half of the province).


----------



## Golden Horse

Chevaux said:


> I'm from Saskatchewan (southern half of the province).



:rofl::rofl: 99% of us live in the southern half, or are you in the southern half of the half that we all live in?


----------



## xxdanioo

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl::rofl: 99% of us live in the southern half, or are you in the southern half of the half that we all live in?


but where do you draw the line of the southern-southern half? quarter? of the province?!


----------



## Chevaux

xxdanioo said:


> but where do you draw the line of the southern-southern half? quarter? of the province?!


Aw lovely -- we so need a grid map to keep us from confusion!


----------



## Golden Horse

Lindze said:


> Oooh thank you, you're a life saver!!!



another one https://www.facebook.com/groups/399319786793240/


----------



## DieselPony

Chevaux said:


> Aw lovely -- we so need a grid map to keep us from confusion!


Or just two big circles around Saskatoon and Regina?  One the north circle one the south?
No one knows where anything is in that province, I almost moved to Estevan and it was just easier to say Regina. I even had people ask me if I would go to UofS while living in Estevan. :shock:


----------



## waresbear

Another "Supernatural" gorgeous day in BC. In an hour I will be out on the lake in the boat! Too hot for riding today, aah, heartbroken, NOT!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo

I'm stuck in the office. Off to the farm tomorrow though! Cant wait to see my Walter, and go for a swim! 

I'm jealous you get to be out on a boat- I haven't been out boating at all this summer.


----------



## BCtazzie

waresbear said:


> Another "Supernatural" gorgeous day in BC. In an hour I will be out on the lake in the boat! Too hot for riding today, aah, heartbroken, NOT!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


While your in that boat, I'll be trying to hide from the heat teaching....... I am very jealous, even if it is 10c cooler in the arena.


----------



## Evansk

Im in northern canada  In Whitehorse Yukon


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Golden Horse said:


> Best update the phrase under your avatar Rosie:wink:


Thank you for the prompt


----------



## Prismis

Langley BC here!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Evansk said:


> Im in northern canada  In Whitehorse Yukon


Is it snowing there yet?:lol:


----------



## waresbear

My 2 days off were absolutely gorgeous and stifling hot! Both days were spent on the lake with the boat, horse's got their couple days off. A little cloudy today, so both get worked, then I have to go back to work to be able to afford living in "Supernatural" BC!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple

I'm a Canuck living abroad.. trying to find a good hypnotist to brainwash my husband to make the move over. LOL

I was born in BC, raised in Sask. Where I'd go back to?? It doesn't matter once there is root beer, poutines and ketchup chips!


----------



## mernie

I am in B.C. too! Grand Forks!


----------



## darlaflack

Keremeos is home now. Originally from the Coast.


----------



## whistler49

Creston, BC -- Hi Darla!!


----------



## darlaflack

Hi All BC'ers!


----------



## HippoLogic

I am in BC, too! And I love it! (Just immigrated)


----------



## paintedpastures

another Albertan checking in


----------

